# Bmw 635d Cabrio 2007 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Almost 100000 kms on the clock and sleeping outside with our hot sunny weather combined with traditional killing washes and polishing jam sessions , it´s a good way to look real washed out.

when i first saw the car was at night and it looked dull but not that DULL...


























The car had severe dents , scratches , stone chips and many bad things that take a car look very down.










Some key attacks to the paint were made weeks before coming to us.


















Rimms were very bad and had to be refurbished.










During the preparation for the next day painting , front headlights gone and it was the time for the rear ones to go out...










More dismantle










Ready to start detailing.


















After the preparation it´s time for paint correction.



































Bonnet and wings




























































Pilars


















We were running very fast and the pictures took second place but here after the paint correction










New wash of the paint and soft top for being waterproofed later on.










The leather was very very thin and delicate and it took ages to cleaned without ruining it , after that some were restored and protected.


















Rear seats during the works










Some details



























Inner area of the soft top trunk










The after


































Wheelarches and rimms


















Nuts refurbished










New rimm badges










Engine detail



















Covers and filters cleaned










Filter area detailed


















Engine end result










Exaust tips and muffler detailed


















Side grills and signals removed to be polished










Old one above and new one down 










Protected with our Sealant.












































































It was a shame that the day was not that sunny to take some good pics , but the car was looking very nice.































































































































































The next one is a 996 Turbo from 2000...that looks like this at the time 










Regards

Rui


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work once again Rui, it looks like a new car! How many days/hours work went into it?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome work and beautifull car:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome work Rui, looks like glass outside


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic work :thumb:


*Thank you Tony* :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Amazing work once again Rui, it looks like a new car! How many days/hours work went into it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


*I had the car for almost 2 months and this kind of work is a true nightmare , because to make the painters do what we want to is very time consuming.
The car had to repaint one panel because i discovered one light flaw on it and i was finishing the paint correction...:devil:

The wheels went 2 times back to be perfect and here in Portugal there isn´t anyone that refurbish them good , it´s a lottery.

Then i had 6 days on it for the whole detailing process and the interior was very time consuming also because of the leather.
In the end of the day all was worthy it 

Thanks for your kind feedback :thumb:*



TopSport+ said:


> Awesome work and beautifull car:thumb:


*Thank you mate* 



Mad Ad said:


> Awesome work Rui, looks like glass outside


*Yes it was stunning outside :thumb:*


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed Rui ! I know how long these take I finished a 2005 650 cab sunday 

Baz


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

really amazing job!!! as usual 

I love to see this jobs 

congrats


----------



## franjbOL (Apr 2, 2012)

congratulations... :| GREAT work...!!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Very nice indeed Rui ! I know how long these take I finished a 2005 650 cab sunday
> 
> Baz


*Yes i had to tackle 3 OEM panels and it´s a PITA to correct but the repaint ones was the same , it´s nice to see the afters...now *



Pedro.Malheiro said:


> really amazing job!!! as usual
> 
> I love to see this jobs
> 
> congrats


*Obrigado Pedro :thumb:*



franjbOL said:


> congratulations... :| GREAT work...!!!


*Thanks :thumb:*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

outstanding work :argie: congrats buddy :thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hard work pays off, obvious from the finished result!!Excellent work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> outstanding work :argie: congrats buddy :thumb:





dazzlecar said:


> Hard work pays off, obvious from the finished result!!Excellent work!


*Thank you guys and yes hard work always pays off :thumb:
*


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie: AMAZING GLOSS achieved on a very tasteful beemer Rui!!!Looks like the houuuuuurs of jewelling you spent finally paid off! 

Faysal


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> :argie::argie::argie: AMAZING GLOSS achieved on a very tasteful beemer Rui!!!Looks like the houuuuuurs of jewelling you spent finally paid off!
> 
> Faysal


Thanks Faysal and yes i spent a lot of time on that also :thumb:


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Always love your write ups mate, stunning work as ever!


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

That is fantastic work and effort.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jay Scott said:


> Always love your write ups mate, stunning work as ever!


*Thanks Jay and the next one i hope you like it too :thumb:*



Aps-direct said:


> That is fantastic work and effort.


*Thanks man :thumb:*


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

awesome finish :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

your work and photos are always stunning.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

very nice :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

jlw41 said:


> awesome finish :thumb:





ted11 said:


> your work and photos are always stunning.





cypukas said:


> very nice :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


*Thank you guys :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

As usual top Job Rui :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

impressive work!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Exceptional work Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> As usual top Job Rui :thumb:


*Thank you Mario :wave:*



colarado red said:


> Stunning turnaround


*Thanks *



Wout_RS said:


> impressive work!


*Thank you *



prokopas said:


> Exceptional work Rui


*Thank you Prokopas :thumb:*


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

What I do like most Rui is that your work and presentation has never dropped an inch below the highest standards that you have already set over time.
Congrats mate!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Spyco said:


> What I do like most Rui is that your work and presentation has never dropped an inch below the highest standards that you have already set over time.
> Congrats mate!!


Thank you Spyco and yes i try all the time to do it better , i learn a lot each detail i do and my learning curve is always going up because for me we are always learning every single day. :thumb:


----------



## ben25 (Aug 15, 2012)

That finish is absolutely astounding! unbelievably good job. I'm curious though, how do you charge for 2 months work on a car like that? are there people who don't mind paying what it cost to get a car to that standard?


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

another stunning job rui.

cheers from portugal.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ben25 said:


> That finish is absolutely astounding! unbelievably good job. I'm curious though, how do you charge for 2 months work on a car like that? are there people who don't mind paying what it cost to get a car to that standard?


*Well im not working 2 straight months on the car , i have the bodyshop service, parts , rimms refurbish, etc and the detail.
The owner pays my work and all other stuff , this one exceed 3xxx€ plus vat but the owner wanted a "new" car *



razorak said:


> another stunning job rui.
> 
> cheers from portugal.


*
Obrigado *


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top turnaround as always Rui. 1st of the finished shots outside says it all :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Top turnaround as always Rui. 1st of the finished shots outside says it all :thumb:


Thank for your kind words :thumb:

Regards

Rui


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work and write up as ever! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

matt_83 said:


> Great work and write up as ever! :thumb:


Thank you Matt and this one is going to be posted here in a couple of days time.


























Regards

Rui


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there Rui :thumb:


----------



## azeem1 (Nov 29, 2012)

this is something amazing!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there Rui :thumb:





azeem1 said:


> this is something amazing!


Thanks guys and in a few days the report will be online here


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, Amazing turnaround on that! Great work


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Great work as always! It's brandnew again..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

TopSport+ said:


> awesome!





-Jamie- said:


> Wow, Amazing turnaround on that! Great work





Wax-IT.be said:


> Great work as always! It's brandnew again..


Thank you Guys :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

top job as usual :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miguel Pestana said:


> top job as usual :thumb:


Miguel

Wait and you will see the post 

Thank you

Regards

Rui


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome transformation. Love these!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rui,

That is nothing short of spectacular as always. 

Simply astonishing finish.

Russ.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top work, fantastic transformation, amazing reflections:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Daffyplum said:


> Awesome transformation. Love these!





MidlandsCarCare said:


> Rui,
> 
> That is nothing short of spectacular as always.
> 
> ...





Black.MB said:


> Top work, fantastic transformation, amazing reflections:thumb:


*Thank you guys :thumb:*


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Fantastic Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Luis said:


> Fantastic Rui


Obrigado Luís


----------

